
Extremes of Conventional Music Notation - crehn
http://homes.soic.indiana.edu/donbyrd/CMNExtremesBody.htm
======
vixen99
What a fascinating collection!

Many very odd ones.

pppppppp (8 p's) in Ligeti's Etudes for Piano, 1st Book (1988-94)?

As against ppppppp (7 p's)? I.e., Meaningless unless a definition is supplied.
The point about abbreviations is that they refer to a common understanding.
None such exists for this.

